# Jar-File in einem Main-Programm aufrufen



## hottie (1. März 2005)

Hi,

ich habe ein Jar-File den ich über ein anderes Programm aufrufen möchte.Das Problem ist
das ich nicht weiß wie das geht.Es soll ungefähr so ablaufen das an einer bestimmten Stelle im Code das Jar-File ausgeführt werden soll.Nun weiß ich nicht ob das überhaupt geht, aber ich hoffe das es geht weil ich den Jar-File nicht von Hand wieder entpacken möchte.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen wie ich das anstellen kann oder mir nen Link zur einer Seite schicken wo ich das vielleicht finde?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

hottie


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
* created on 01.03.2005@22:55:58
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.File;
import java.lang.reflect.Method;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLClassLoader;

/**
 * @author Administrator
 * 
 */
public class JarFileExecutor {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        File file = new File(
                "C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.5.0_01/demo/jfc/Java2D/Java2Demo.jar");

        URLClassLoader ucl = new URLClassLoader(new URL[] { file.toURL() });
        Class clazz = ucl.loadClass("java2d.Java2Demo");
        Method m = clazz.getMethod("main", new Class[] { String[].class });
        m.invoke(null, new Object[] { new String[0] });
    }

}
```

Gruß tom


----------

